# The Riders Of Ridmark (Recruitment)



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Those that remain will think fondly of the beutiful and rich countrysides. They will remember the 7 kingdoms that lived peacfully side by side. But few remain, for with one action were any thoughts of peace crushed and the once beautiful country torn apart by the terror of war. For on Bursca Day, a day of celebration and gifts in the kingdom of Felior a stranger came to the Felior and killed the king with one flick of his fingers. This was the High Warlock Romera, an unbeleivably powerful sorcerer. Felior fell to him and his evil legions in a matter of days. And so Romera began to tear a bloody path through the other 6 kingdoms. All fell at his feet, none could withstand his power. In less than a month another 5 knigdoms had fallen. Refugees fled to the one place that remained a beacon of light amongst the darkness, the Kingdom of Ridmark. But even the great King of Ridmark, Alexander, knew that he could not stand against Romera's forces for long. And so he gathered the finest soldiers under his command and prepared to take the fight to Romera himself. These soldiers came from all of the 7 kingdoms and were all incredibly skilled riders.

*Felior*

A land of rolling plains and mighty castles Felior is the home of the Men. These men are brave and semi-intelligent beings who are quite skilled in forging and boast some of the bravest leaders of any of the 7 realms. Their steeds are horses, incredibly loyal creatures that be covered in armour. The men know no magic but can fight with swords or bows and wear fine plate armour.

*Lomah*

A place of forests and simple villages Lomah is the land of the Wild men. These beings are strong, tough and almost fearless. They are amongst the strongest beings of the 7 kingdoms. Their steeds are terrifying wolf like creatures called Ilk's that have razor sharp teeth and vicous claws. The Wild men know little of magic or archery but are incredibly skilled with axes and greatswords and wear leather armour.

*Agvar*

A place of mountains and mysterious vallys Agavar is home to the Dwarfs. The Dwarfs are short but stocky people who are incredibly skilled with metal and make some of the finest armour in the 7 kingdoms. Their steeds are stocky creatures called Orvac's that are similair to pitbull terriers. These creatures are fearless and strong. Dwarfs know no magic and little in the way of archery. They use axes or powder weapons and wear thick Dwarven armour.

*Digmac*

A land of tall mountains and beautiful spires Digmac is the land of the elves. The elves are tell, slim people who are skilled with blade, bow and magic. Their steeds are Elven Horses, fast and graceful creatures similair to the horses of men. Elves know magic and near all manner of other warfar. They weild sword or bow and wear light armour.

*Vilgi*

A land of deep forest and little else Vilgi is the home of the Wood elves. The wood elves are identical to their cousins, the elves. Their steeds are strange woodland creatures called Meers. Meers are fast and agile creatures cabable of navigating forests at a incredible pace. Wood elves do not know magic like their cousins, the elves and Dark elves, but are incredibly skilled with the bow. They wear little if any armour.

*Hurca*

A land of dark cities and mountains Hurca is the land of the Dark elves. The Dark elves would be identical to their cousins, the elves, if it were not for their dark hair and pale sking. Their steeds are frightining lizard like creatures called Cols. Cols are feirce and terrifying steeds. Dark Elves know of Fel magic but are also skilled in the way of the knife or crossbow. Dark Elves wear armour similair to that worn by the elves.

*Ridmark*

A land of deserts and incredible citadels Ridmark is the land of the Druchi. The Druchi are tall and mysterious beings that constantly conceal their faces with robes. Their steeds are feirce creatures called Blek's that look like large tigers. The Druchi know magic and are skilled with all weapons. They wear strong plate armour.

*Positions*

*Swordsmen.* Available to Men, Elves, Dark Elves, Wood Elves and Druchi. 

*Axemen* Available to Wildmen and Dwarves.

*Archer* Available to Men, Wood Elves and Druchi.

*Wizard* Available to Elves, Dark Elves and Druchi.

*Docter* Available to Wood Elves and Elves

*RULES*



I am expecting 8-12 players. (hopefully).
At least 8 sentances a post.
1-4 posts per update.
No Godmodding.
Respect the other players.


You will be playing as a member of the elite group of cavelry known as The Ridermark Riders. You are the best soldiers the remaining forces standing against Romera has to offer. You will be from one of the seven kingdoms and ride the appropiates steed.


*Character Sheet*

Name: 

Age: Men/ Wild men/ Druchi 30-50. Elf/ dark elf/ wood elf/ dwarf 100-300

Race:

Appearnce:

Personality:

Armour:

Other Equipment:

Description of Steed: (speicies, name, appearnce and personality)


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

wow Romero, this looks great.

however, I thought you were already running an RP, what happened to that?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

i am indeed already running an RP, Mercenary, but my fingers were itching and i have shedloads of spare time. I will definetly not ignore either of them as i love them both.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Romero's Own said:


> i am indeed already running an RP, Mercenary, but my fingers were itching and i have shedloads of spare time. I will definetly not ignore either of them as i love them both.


haha, sounds great.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks Karak, are you thinking if joining?


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm vaugley interested, can i ride like, a tiger? i don't like horses!


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

if you become a Druchi you can ride a Blek, basically a tiger.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

any feedback or comments?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

*Cough* Lord of the Rings *Cough*

Dark sorcerer - Sauron

Alexander - Aragorn

The players - The Fellowship

Ridmark - Rohan or Gondor

Riders of the Ridermark - Ahem, Alias name for the Riders of Rohan

I'm sorry man but there doesn't seem to be something wrong with the above beside it making me sound like an arsehole


----------



## The Mountain Who Rides (Apr 17, 2012)

I like the way it looks, I'll take the time to write out a character if there's a little more interest.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

@santaire. I honestly swear i did not notice the connection with LOTR. It was dream i had. Sorry if it annoys you.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Fair enough, just had to point it out being an LoTR fan


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

bit of an LOTR fan myself, obviously a bigger one than i thought as i seem to have dreamed about. So is anyone thinking of joining?


----------



## Priad (Aug 14, 2008)

I think I might do both of the rps. This one sounds pretty cool


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

good to hear might be joing Priad, looking forward to having you aboard.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Santaire said:


> *Cough* Lord of the Rings *Cough*
> 
> Dark sorcerer - Sauron
> 
> ...


As I'm currently munching through the trilogy at the moment, I thought of LotR the instant I read the thread title. Heck, I've just reached Rohan in the Two Towers. :laugh:


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

haha, i can see that my (unintentional) likeness to LOTR is causing some problems. Anyone else think i should change the title??


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

I will try to get in on this, looks good and I like the whole Druchi thing, they sound interesting.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

good to know you might be joining as well bluemage, looking forward to having you on the team.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Santaire said:


> arsehole


Told you Romero, I frigging told you! :biggrin:

Ok, I quite like this totally original roleplay. So yeah, give me time and I should be in on it.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

good to hear from you Karak, looking forward to you joining us


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Name: Asinox Suinx Felix 

Age: 38

Raceruchi

Appearance: It is unknown what Asinox looks like beneath his Purple and Red robes, which have the entire history of the Druchi people sewn into their many folds. These robes are very important to him, as they have been passed down throughout his family for hundreds of years. The only thing not covered by robes are his eyes, which are filled to the brim with humor.

Personality: contrary to what his appearance may suggest, Asinox loves to talk, he can be constantly heard telling jokes and engaged in {Rather onesided} conversations with his steed, Amular. Asinox is also deeply spiritual, often asking the spirits of his ancestors for protection before battle. Despite his spirituality, Asinox does not believe in the concept of good and evil, everyone simply has different goals.

Armour: Beneath his full-body robes, Asinox wears strong Plate armour that was blessed by the priests and wizards of his home-land.

Other Equipment: Asinox wields a mighty saber known as Minx ria, "Desert Wind." It is a beautiful blade, hundreds of runes expertly carved upon it's surface and the hilt made of Ivory inscribed with a scene from the life of all it's former wielders.

Asinox also carries several ropes, a cooking pot, and torches with him.

Description of Steed: Amular, a massive Blek, has sleek, black fur cut close to it's body and long, razor sharp teeth. To ensure his protection on the battlefield, Amular is covered with plates of iron in key locations on his chest and legs. Amular is a friendly steed, who is surprisingly docile while not on the battlefield, but during battle he behaves like a daemon summoned from the very pits of Hell.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

it looks really good bluemage. Well done


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks Romero! In case you didn't know, I'm taking the swordsman spot.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Looking good, as an aside apologies about the Fight for survival thread, had to go AWOL for a little while and have only recently found the thread again is it still running?

This looks very good, mind if I join in?

Character Sheet

Name: Saeama (Wood Strider) 

Age: 32

Race: Vilgi (Wood Elf)

Appearnce: Saeama stands short for one of his people 5' 6" as measured by those in the lands of men. His grey/blue hair is tied at the nape of the neck with a violet ribben that matches his eyes. The left side of his face is intersected by four parrallel scars that start at the hairline cross the cheek and end at the jaw. Across his cheeks is a blue tattoo'd band given to him by his people to aid his sight in the woodland and to stop the glare of the sun when hunting his prey in his homeland and beyond.

Personality: Saeama often stands aloof of others, but is quick to aid when his skills are required. Long hours in the saddle tracking raiders and hunting prey have tuned Saeama into his environment to the extent that he rarely speaks to those around him except in the most dire of times.

Armour: Around both wrists Saeama wears a set of Copper bracers, A pale tan doeskin trousers and shirt covers his torso and legs over which rests a hardened leather jerkin leaving his arms exposed and thigh guards protecting his groin when fighting from the saddle. 

Other Equipment: Saeama carries a bow and quiver of arrows carved from one of the yews that dot the riverbank of his homeland, the arrows are flecked with black swan feathers bound with a blood red twin made from the vines of the dense forest. At each hip he carries a short short of dulled metal and mounted on the pommel of his saddle is a long spear of rosewood and a hardened leather buckler. His pommel also carries a doeskin water bag and a satchel containing many homemade poultrices.

Description of Steed: Keth (Wind) is a Meer of outstanding beauty, a pale grey stag incredible statue and speed. Keth dislikes other steeds and prefers himself and Saeama riding swiftly through the trunks nad broughs of Vilgi.

Position: Doctor


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

i like it a lot Ratvan. Fight for survival is going but everyone stopped posting. If you continue i'm sure others will.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Cool will read up on character and write summat up


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Do you have a cut off point for the recruitment?

Alternatively could we get started sooner and recruit as we go along? Thinking of like a call to arms with the (currently) limitted players that we have travelling to a central point for example? 

Sorry I seem to obsess over RP's at the moment


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I will start the action thread soon, latest wedensday. people can join after that as well.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Cool, the call to arms idea works fine to me, and in my mind a swordsmen and a doctor could do fine on their own for a while.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

yeah, i'm pretty sure they could hold on for a while, espeachilly with their faithful steeds.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Agreed,ain't nothing getting past a dessert swordsman riding an armoured tiger in anything but a bodybag!


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

say ram? correct me if i'm wrong but the role of mage has yet to be filled. has anyone reserved that spot via PM?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

no. Take it if you wanted


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Action Thread is up. Hurrah.

But recruitment is definatly still open. All are welcome.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Any animal base for the Meer wood elf mounts or should I just go with whatever 'strange' idea comes?


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I went with a white stag for mine


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

just a nice woodlandy creature basically


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i dare you to do a giant bunny... warriors riding in on giant battle bunnies... FEAR TEH CUTE! FOR IT BRINGS DEATH!

that silly bit out of the way, working on a mage now.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

Name: Elucard Rimadalv

Age: 225

Race: Dark Elf

Appearance: a mixture of regal elegance and a menacing sense of terror that seems to consume his very being. he is both charming, and murderous at the same time in a sense. Elucard stands taller than any normal human by a good two feet, and drapes himself in regal and defined clothing that seems to compliment what bits of exposed armor he has rather nicely. his clothing is a mixture of cloth and metal that any normal person without an elven background would have trouble understanding. hard cloth called Yagsril weaves in and out of metal, and metal weaves in and out of the Yagsril. Yagsril is specialty tampered cloth that has the same defensive properties as leather from leather armor, however it's much more mailable when dealing with clothing. his clothing is a mixture of reds, blacks, and Stirling whites. 

a long flowing overcoat that drapes down to just above his ankles seems to flow in the wind as if made of silk as he moves, it's deathly black texture has almost no shine to it, leaving it nothing more than an abyssal mass of darkness forming around him. a red armored breastplate tucks itself out from his chest ever so slightly as it's weaved in with the yagsril of his crimson blood red vest. the breastplate is moved out to a point forming almost a pyramid of sorts or at least the side of one moving out from his chest, at least if the pyramid is upside down and you don't see half of it. from underneath the metallic gorget that stretches down his chest one can see the elegant white frills of his snow white undershirt. his pants are fairly unremarkable, simple black pants to go with the rest of the outfit. 

Elucard's face is rather slim and angled, the pale darkness of the dark elves not absent in his features. his hair a haunting bone white that easily goes down to his abdomen. most of the time it's combed back and can get a bit unruly. however in times where he's rather agitated, he does tie it back in a braid. his eyes are also like that of most dark evles, so red it's as if you're staring at your own blood in a mirror. 

Personality: polite, kind, and a rather nice person on the outside... deep down he's a murderous vengeful bastard who would have no problem slaughtering countless dozens if not hundreds of people simply to make a point. cold, calculating, and creepily proper sometimes would be a more accurate description. when angry he's an outright creepy bastard.

Armour: a mixture of Yagsril clothing as well as a refined steel breastplate that reaches up from the bottom of his ribs, to just above the dip in his throat. Yagsril has the same defencive properties as leather in terms of protection. 

Other Equipment: Elucard has no other equipment as a wizard. his spells are all he needs in battle. his presence in battle is just as haunting as the severed head stuck on the end of a beastmen's axe as many would say. 


Description of Steed: of the Spectral Cols breed of Cols, Abalo is a haunting dull blackish grey with streaking patterns of arcane blue that stretch across his scaled form. Abalo like all of the Spectral Cols, have four eyes, two normal ones just as other cols, but an extra set for hunting down wizards, witches, and other arcane beings. the extra eyes lock onto it's prey's mana pool to never loose sight of it's prey even through the effects of a cloaking or a glam spell. the markings on Abalo is like a tribal warpaint that almost gives it the sense of a maddend whisp running through a fog. for Abalo it's almost like it's always feeding time. it's two primary legs always tense as if to give chase after prey to run it down, it's two arms always ready to clasp onto a poor victum to hold it still so it's menicing jaws can clamp down on it. the spectral cols are easily described as a mixture of a raptor and a shark, a very grisly combonation that never knows if it's full or not. it's head is sleak and to a point like the end of a axe or the blade and point of a sword. it's body is rather long, and if one included the tail, would be just as long as the other mounts, that being said, the tail is not fun to be struck by. as with most lizards, it's used for balance and can pack a mean punch if thwaped by it. all of this being said, Abalo is rather tame, if not constantly hungry. if left unatended, it's likely to eat the dead corpses of it's foes... it however has a odd affection for felines, never once eating one, always giving them light headbutts and chirping and cooing at them, as if the bloodthirsty beast has a soft spot somewhere deep inside. woe be onto the person who takes the object of affection from Abalo, even it's master knows better than to remove the cat. 

position: Wizard


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

it looks good Dasomen. Will link you in next update, which is when everyone has posted.

ACTION THREAD: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=112108


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

So what our start point? How we know we're one of the riders and where are we when we hear thw call?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

You strat in the palace after you have been told about joining the riders by the King.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey Romero, what does the training ground look like? Does the first poster decide or is it like a basic medevial traning area, cobblestone floor and an area filled with training dummies and weapon racks?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

basic medeival training ground but first poster can do fine details


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Cool, I will begin working on my post then.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

i greatly apologize to all those involved but i must kill this rp. It just never really took off for me. I will happily accept you into the new one i am working on. http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=113756. I hope to see you there.


----------

